# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Sống sót trở về từ đảo Nam Du

## danghung

*Mình vô cùng thích thú với kiểu du lịch khám phá, tham quan mạo hiểm nên theo lời mời gọi của đứa bạn làm chuyến vi vu ra đảo Nam Du. Hồi đầu nghe đâu cũng 5-7 người đi nhưng sau đó bị bận việc nên họ đã hủy.*


Chuyến đi không thuận lợi này đã bắt đầu từ khi mình bước chân ra khỏi nhà, lên xe ra xuôi về bến xe Rạch Giá như theo lời đứa bạn... khi xe chạy tới Sa Đéc thì mình gọi cho nó thì nghe 1 tin cực kỳ dễ thương là: “nhà tui bị cháy rồi nên không đi, anh cứ đi đi... có gì tui tư vấn cho...”. Tự nhiên mời gọi mọi người đi, đến phút chót khi mình hỏi thì vẫn không có gì thay đổi và bây giờ thì như vậy đấy, khác nào đem con bỏ chợ. Tuy nhiên mình nghĩ đã đi là đi, có bạn thì càng vui, không thì thôi chứ ngại gì vì vậy mình vẫn quyết tâm trực chỉ bến xe Rạch Gía như theo kế hoạch....


Khi ra tới nơi thì mọi chuyện xui xẻo vẫn tiếp tục xảy ra, theo lời của đứa bạn thì bà con nơi đây thân thiện, cá tự bắt, củi đi nhặt, ngủ nhờ ở nhà dân, trạm xá... xin thưa là các bác quên ngay mấy cái chuyện mơ mộng hão huyền trên thiên đường đó đi, chúng tôi tìm nhà trọ thuê với giá 40k/ngày mà không có toitlet, nuớc thì tự đi xách ở 1 cái giếng cạn gần đó nơi mà cả khu vực bà con ở đó có cái giếng đó là dùng chung, còn không thì đi đổi nước ở chủ giếng gần đó.... điện thì có chút buổi sáng, chiều thì từ 17.00 tới 23.00 là cúp, đồ biển thì dạo này đang vào mùa mực nên chủ yếu hải sản cũng chỉ là mực... đi chơi thì bị gạt vì chúng tôi muốn đi tham quan đảo nhưng chủ ghe đồng ý nhưng lừa chúng tôi vì hắn chỉ đi kiểu kiến bò miệng chén, thật ra thì vẫn là hòn đảo đó nhưng hắn đi 1 đường vòng thật to mà thôi. Khi tôi nói muốn đi câu thì hắn ok và đưa ra 1 nơi cho câu kéo xong rồi chạy men theo bờ biển đi cạy hào... nháo nhào lại chạy qua 1 bãi khác mua dừa và gà để ăn cầm hơi... đang vui chơi thì bị hốt về vì hết giờ...


Về tới nơi thì bị công an xã túm lên vì tội không khai báo tạm trú ... chúng tôi nói đã đưa giấy tờ cho chủ nhà trọ thì được nói là THEO LUẬT CƯ TRÚ MỚI THÌ NGƯỜI NÀO ĐẾN THÌ TỰ NGƯỜI ĐÓ PHẢI ĐI TRÌNH CHỚ KHÔNG PHẢI LÀ CHỦ NHÀ TRỌ... má ơi... câu này mình mới nghe, khi em hỏi lại về luật đó thì được nghe 1 câu trả lời là THÌ TUI NÓI DZẬY ĐÓ... tưởng rằng tay phó công an xã hết chuyện nên nói những câu dở hơi thôi nhưng tôi bắt đầu trải qua 1 cuộc làm việc nhưng thực chất là hỏi cung vớ những câu hỏi dễ thương dễ mến như sau :

- Anh ra đây làm gì ?
- Tôi đi du lịch
- Anh đã xin phép chính quyền đi du lịch chưa
- ????????????????
- Anh có chụp hình không ?
- Có, tôi có chụp
- Anh có giấy phép chụp hình không ?
- Ủa, sao vậy anh, tôi chỉ đi du lịch thì sao lại phải xin phép ?
- Đây là biên cương hải đảo nên anh phải có
............
- Anh là ở công ty nào
- Tôi làm ở công ty...
- Sao anh vô được công ty đó
- Tôi thấy họ đăng báo nên tôi thi, vậy thôi
- Đăng báo hồi nào, sao tui không biết
- ????????????
- Anh có quyết định nhận dzô làm việc không ?
- Đương nhiên là tôi có
- Đâu ?
- Đâu cái gì ?
- Tờ quyết định đó đâu ?
- Tôi đi du lịch mà đem theo làm gì
- Tờ quyết định đó là giấy tờ cực kỳ wan trọng, sao anh không đem theo ?
- ???????????
............
- Anh có đem theo tiền không
- Có, 5triệu đây.
- Hòn đảo này nhỏ xíu, anh làm gì mà anh đem ra đây tới 5triệu để xài, anh xài vào việc gì nói tui nghe coi
- ??????????
..........
- Bộ đồ này (rằn ri) anh lấy ở đâu
- Tôi mua ở Sài Gòn.
- Anh mặc vậy là sai quy định nên tôi sẽ tạm giữ bộ đồ này của anh
- ????????????
............
- Lương tháng anh bao nhiêu
- Lương tôi 8triệu
- Thằng cháu rể tui lương có 4.5triệu tháng mà nó đeo dzàng (vàng) tùm lum sao anh lương vậy mà anh không đeo dzàng ?
- ??????????

Và còn hàng nghìn câu hỏi khác nữa... Bác nào không tin là trên đời này mà không có nhưng câu hỏi như vậy thì kính mời các bác cứ đi mà tìm hiểu..... Cuối cùng mình đã bị tạm giữ 5triệu vì bị nghi là đem tiền giả ra lưu hành (????) còn cái máy ảnh thì cũng bị tạm giữ vì bị nghi là chụp hình ở khu vực cấm, có ảnh hưởng đến anh ninh quốc gia....??????????

Mình cũng không biết phải nói sao cho các bác hiểu hoàn cảnh và tâm trạng của mình nữa chỉ biết rằng khi thoát ra khỏi hòn đảo đó thì mình mừng là vẫn còn sống sót lành lặn trở về nhà... lần sau có bác nào đi như mình thì phải mời bằng được ai biết đường mà đi để có chỗ nắm tóc chứ cứ ngơ ngáo như mình thì có ngày bỏ mạng nơi xa xăm cho mà xem.

----------

